# It is a year and a day since I last drank any alcohol.



## PeteXXX (30 May 2021)

As the title says... 
Conscious decision a year & a day ago to stop drinking alcohol. 
I'm not sure if I feel actually any healhier, but I've certainly lowered my intake of useless calories, and saved maybe £1,500

I can honestly say that I haven't missed it, (apart from, possibly, today when a nice bottle of wine, sat out in the sunshine might have been nice!)


----------



## keithmac (30 May 2021)

Well done, I managed 6 months last year, would be proud to do a year off.


----------



## ColinJ (30 May 2021)

Well done.

A black pudding*** made me give up 9 years ago and since then I do feel a lot healthier, have lost a lot of weight, and have saved thousands of pounds. 

I have been able to watch TV series boxsets again as if for the first time. For example, I was so p*ssed when watching _The Sopranos_ the first time round that I didn't remember any of it when watching it again sober! 

I don't miss the booze very often, but occasionally miss a cold lager on a warm summer evening. 

Going to the pub to drink Coke or OJ doesn't appeal to me. As alcohol drinkers get more and more animated through the evening, they become more and more irritating to the sober guy across the table... 


*** It wasn't a real black pudding - it was the lookalike that I grew in my pulmonary artery! I was too ill to drink, and once I recovered I wasn't going to go back to my harmful former lifestyle.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (30 May 2021)

I’m 7 years and 4 months without tea or coffee.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (30 May 2021)

I gave up giving up stuff.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 May 2021)

I do still like going to a pub, occasionally. Yesterday, pub meal with the family. No alcohol for any of us, especially the grandkids! 
I had a pint of orange juice and lemonade. 
No worries about driving there or back. 
As an HGV driver, I've always been careful when I had anything to drink, and always abided by the 12 hour 'next day' rule.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 May 2021)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I’m 7 years and 4 months without tea or coffee.


Now, that would be a problem for me. Particularly coffee! 

Is that a 'caffeine' thing?


----------



## All uphill (30 May 2021)

Well done!

Three years for me. Don't miss it or the things that go with it (hangovers, pubs, big supermarket bills). Now I need to reduce my chocolate habit!

I can't imagine going back.


----------



## bikingdad90 (30 May 2021)

1 day for me. Ha ha. Been away to Center Parcs and drank a few ciders. Considering I am normally a 1-2 pint a week kind of guy and I was having 2ish per day my liver had took a hammering. I’ll be off the booze after bank holiday Monday for as long as I can manage.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (30 May 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Is that a 'caffeine' thing?



Yes. The information sheet with the medication I was taking at the time recommended avoiding caffeine and I’ve never gone back. I just have a cup of hot water and once you’re eating something with it, you quickly forget it’s not tea.

The difficult bit is being in a restaurant or hotel and trying to order a cup of hot water. 
“Are you sure?” 
”No lemon?”
“Really, just water?” 

Best one was, “Sorry, we don’t serve just hot water. You’ll need to buy a tea and not put the teabag in.” They would not bring me a plain water. (I hasten to add that I am always happy to pay the same as a cup of tea.)


----------



## ColinJ (30 May 2021)

All uphill said:


> Three years for me. Don't miss it or the things that go with it (hangovers, pubs, big supermarket bills). Now I need to reduce my chocolate habit!


I developed an OJ and chocolate habit to replace the booze habit.

Then cake to replace chocolate and mixed the OJ 1:3 with sparkling mineral water.

Then nuts and raisins and OJ/tap water.

Then oatcakes and chilled tap water.

I've just about weaned myself off the oatcakes. Just chilled tap water now.






_*God, it's boring!!!!!!!!!! *_


----------



## Lee_M (30 May 2021)

It is approximately 18 hours since my last drink, and approximately two until my next.

Well done to people that give up, if they feel better for it that's great. 
My intake is quite small, but I wouldn't want to say never again, particularly since I brew my own


----------



## 13 rider (30 May 2021)

I have gave up subconsciously during the first lockdown just as a result of not going to the pub and I've never drank at home ,Can honestly say I not missed the alcohol . Don't think I will drink it again


----------



## Cycleops (30 May 2021)

Worth noting that us guys with an enlarged prostate alcohol is not good. Since cutting back considerably I've noticed a improvement. Caffeine is also not advised as well as dairy products, sugar naturally.


----------



## The Crofted Crest (30 May 2021)

Stop kidding yourself, @PeteXXX. It,s only been 24 hours. It just feels like a year and a day.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 May 2021)

The Crofted Crest said:


> Stop kidding yourself, @PeteXXX. It,s only been 24 hours. It just feels like a year and a day.


I think the first 24 hours did 😂


----------



## ianrauk (30 May 2021)

I'll drink to that


----------



## Dwn (30 May 2021)

I pretty much gave up booze in my mid -20s. I had never really liked the taste of either beer or spirits, and like many young men, I drank to get drunk rather than because i enjoyed it. The hangovers killed it for me, and I haven’t missed it at all.

Harder to shift the bad habits that I enjoy!


----------



## PK99 (30 May 2021)

I once asked D1 what she was giving up for Lent.

Answer "Lent"

Don't you just hate smarta arse kids!


----------



## iancity (30 May 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> As the title says...
> Conscious decision a year & a day ago to stop drinking alcohol.
> I'm not sure if I feel actually any healhier, but I've certainly lowered my intake of useless calories, and saved maybe £1,500
> 
> I can honestly say that I haven't missed it, (apart from, possibly, today when a nice bottle of wine, sat out in the sunshine might have been nice!)


Do you really not think you feel healthier?
Taking the plunge 1st June, was kinda hoping for more of a statement along the lines of "feel so much slimmer/fitter/healthier than this time last year"


----------



## battered (30 May 2021)

I've gone to 6 dry days a week for my 4 month weight loss programme, the 7th day being free to eat steak, chips, curry, pizza, ice cream, and drink what I like. I still enjoy a drink on Fridays, and I look forward to it, but what's interesting is that if I wake up on Saturday feeling a bit ropey I do question whether it's worth it. It has led to drinking less on the "wet" days, unless I have a good reason other than "I want a drink". It's good for self awareness.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 May 2021)

iancity said:


> Do you really not think you feel healthier?
> Taking the plunge 1st June, was kinda hoping for more of a statement along the lines of "feel so much slimmer/fitter/healthier than this time last year"


Sorry... My weight is fairly constant at 10st 12lb (I'm 5' 5") I guess I feel a bit better about myself, and my liver must appreciate not being pickled. 
I do exercise generally, every day, either walking or shortish rides. (Since my knee went dodgy, I don't do distances anymore.) 
Good luck with your abstinence!


----------



## vickster (31 May 2021)

I’ve not had an alcoholic drink since NYE (and about 10 units only since the end of October)...and I’ve gained about 5kg


----------



## bikingdad90 (31 May 2021)

vickster said:


> I’ve not had an alcoholic drink since NYE (and about 10 units only since the end of October)...and I’ve gained about 5kg


Aww, we will let you off though as you have a wodgy, dodgy, bogdy leg which needed surgery.


----------



## stoatsngroats (31 May 2021)

10 years for us, on June 6th.
After a month it was easy, and it’s great to miss the supermarket alcohol area, gosh, what a waste of money (for us!).


----------



## vickster (31 May 2021)

bikingdad90 said:


> Aww, we will let you off though as you have a wodgy, dodgy, bogdy leg which needed surgery.


Twice in fact!


----------



## CentralCommuter (31 May 2021)

I use MyFitnessPal to log my calorie intake and that has definitely helped change my behaviour! 8 cans of Punk at 1200 calories is just not worth it - and 8 cans is quite easy to do!!


----------



## Colin Grigson (1 Jun 2021)

6 years with no alcohol for me - still miss a glass of wine occasionally or a Cognac before bed, but much better for my wife and children that I no longer drink - I used to tear the arse out of it sometimes and felt only shame the next day ... mixed with anxiety in case I’d upset anyone. I like to think that one day I could have a ‘social’ drink but I’m not convinced yet !.


----------



## Milzy (1 Jun 2021)

Had a garden party on Sunday. 2 day hang over & feel so depressed. It’s evil stuff. It’s hard to stick to 2 or 3 when everyone’s knocking it back. I’m certain it’s only legal to stop boot legging.


----------



## keithmac (1 Jun 2021)

I get that all the time, really fed up after a night on the booze. 

Daft drinking really when you think about it!.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Jun 2021)

It’s 15 years since I gave up Brussel Sprouts. Sometimes when I’m having a roast dinner I get the craving. Holding up so far.


----------



## Old dog new tricks (1 Jun 2021)

Well done you 👋👋


----------



## CentralCommuter (1 Jun 2021)

I love brussel sprouts


----------



## JhnBssll (2 Jun 2021)

Excellent work, there's a lot to be said for giving up the drink and while the benefits become less stark as time goes by they are still significant 👍

My last alcoholic drink was on July 5th 2016, a pint of draft Magners. I remember it well since I only drank a few mouthfuls before deciding my stomach hurt too much to finish it which was very unusual indeed. I was in intensive care the next day  Spoiler, I was ok in the end


----------



## kayakerles (2 Jun 2021)

November 2021 will make 21 years for me. I found that I can easily not drink at all, but can't or don't want to stop if I start. I'm also a small percentage Native American Indian, the most likely U.S. minority to become alcoholics. So I stopped (and was surprised how easy it was) and that was that, thankfully. I don't do caffeine any more as it seems to make me grit my teeth. Who needs that? Even worse it doesn't help give me a pick-me-up when I want it to! Herbal teas and an occasional decaf coffee with cream (especially in the winter, extra good.) My fave give-up lately is reading the news. Life is just less stressful without it. To each his own. (Please don't bash me on that.) I substituted this great group (Cycle Chat) to fill my digital intake habit. Sugar is really a hard one, especially since everything has sugar in it these days. Sugar = more carbs, which I attempt to watch. But hey, I just turned 65 and can't seem to lose a single pound anyway, even riding 50 - 70 miles a week. I'm trying to behave, and leaving it at that. Still miss an occasional cold brew, bit of good bourbon, or a nice glass of wine. But I did partook in a nice chocolate birthday cake around a week ago. What's life without a bit of chocolate now and then anyway? I hope I don't ever have to give up bike riding. I'm glad there are e-bikes now. A pedal-assist bike may be in my future, but hopefully not too soon. 🚴‍♂️...


----------



## kayakerles (2 Jun 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> It’s 15 years since I gave up Brussel Sprouts. Sometimes when I’m having a roast dinner I get the craving. Holding up so far.


You're a stronger man than I!  Love dem brussels!


----------



## rockyroller (2 Jun 2021)

CentralCommuter said:


> I love brussel sprouts


especially roasted!


----------



## rockyroller (2 Jun 2021)

well done to the OP & others! keep it going!

I'm lucky, alcohol gives me headaches & gout, so I stay away with minimal exceptions


----------



## Electric_Andy (2 Jun 2021)

Well done to all of you who have given it up. I have been a fairly heavy drinker for 22 years. I can go a week without it no problem, and I don't really get any physical cravings. For me I fear I'd lose my self-confidence if I couldn't drink at a party for example. Even a family BBQ, I enjoy it much more when I've had a few. Do any of you find that (the psychological side) to be true?


----------



## rockyroller (2 Jun 2021)

Electric_Andy said:


> For me I fear I'd lose my self-confidence if I couldn't drink at a party for example. Even a family BBQ, I enjoy it much more when I've had a few. Do any of you find that (the psychological side) to be true?


this might not be the right crowd for that question. just sayin' ;-)


----------



## Justified_Sinner (2 Jun 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> As the title says...



Ace! I haven't drunk alcohol since January 2nd 1991. I was rather forced to do it as it had become a problem but as I approach 60, I'm incredibly glad that I did. It wasn't easy and we live in a culture where drinking is SO normalised that not drinking can become problematic but in my opinion, it's worth it.
Keep it up!


----------



## kayakerles (2 Jun 2021)

Electric_Andy said:


> ... Do any of you find that (the psychological side) to be true?


I used to feel weird at bars having a soda water with a slice of lime, going for the G&T look (liked the beverage, but felt sorta stupid.) After a while I just felt better for having been DONE with it. I never smoked, so hated the smelly bar scene anyway, but miss the hangin' with buds in the a fun (tavern) atmosphere. Most everyone I know understands anyway. I'm just better off without those fun substances. But I can hang around family crowds drinkin' all day now. Admittedly, as someone said, once lots of people have had lots to drink, to those not drinking they become not-so-fun to hang with after a while anyway. (Time to go home!) We can refrain either way, just remind ourselves of the bright side. 🙂 Not as nice as being able to have one or two and stop, but that's not how my gears turn.


----------



## Landsurfer (2 Jun 2021)

Respect OP. Genuine respect ....


----------



## Zanelad (2 Jun 2021)

It's been about a year for me thanks to Covid. When the pubs opened after the first lockdown I called in at the local on my walk back from town. It was a warm day and drinking a couple of pints watching the world go about its business was quite pleasant. There were just four of us in the pub! Mrs Z and I are not big drinkers, but we enjoy popping to the pub once in a while. Read a couple of the Sunday papers and maybe have a spot of lunch. Not done that since 2019 due to her poor health. Can't say that I've missed the beer. I don't drink at home. Part of the enjoyment is the pub atmosphere. I must say that I'm looking forward to taking the dog for a walk to the pub when it's safe to do so.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Jun 2021)

Landsurfer said:


> Respect OP. Genuine respect ....


Thank you 🙂


----------



## shep (2 Jun 2021)

CentralCommuter said:


> I use MyFitnessPal to log my calorie intake and that has definitely helped change my behaviour! 8 cans of Punk at 1200 calories is just not worth it - and 8 cans is quite easy to do!!


A medium bike ride will blow off 1200 calories though so you can have your beer and eat it.


----------



## CentralCommuter (2 Jun 2021)

Amstel 66 at 3% and 66 calories is a good beer to have in the fridge. May not be the place for recommendations.


----------



## Fintious (2 Jun 2021)

I gave up following a heart attack just after my 50th birthday 18 months ago. Being in the RAF taught me how to drink and I kept it going for far too long. I don’t miss it in the slightest and feel so much fitter and alive I wish I’d had the willpower to stop years ago.


----------



## NorthernSky (3 Jun 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Although having said I've not drunk alcohol for 14 years, I do drink some "alcohol free" beers occasionally and they can be 0.5% abv so not strictly true. I also sometimes put a couple of drops of Angostura bitters into a large glass of soda water. But I'm not counting those drinks. Too weak to be any problem.
> 
> In a mix up at a works do some years back I was given an orange juice with some spirits in it. After so many years TT it tasted foul. Maybe a mix of cat piss and petrol would be a good description. Spat it straight back into the glass.
> 
> I do like Brussels sprouts. As Rick Astley might say, I'm never gonna give them up...


i still drink alcohol free beers. ok some have a tiny amount in but i don't beat myself up about it. they are a great socialising tool if anything


----------



## derrick (3 Jun 2021)

It's two weeks since having any beers or spirits. Not trying to give up as I am a social drinker. Should be back on it in 8 weeks. I don't drink at home unless we have friends around. Still go outside with the neighbours for a drink. But it's a juice of some sort, that does not hit the spot. At least with beer you can sit there all night drinking it.


----------



## Chap sur le velo (5 Jun 2021)

Electric_Andy said:


> Well done to all of you who have given it up. I have been a fairly heavy drinker for 22 years. I can go a week without it no problem, and I don't really get any physical cravings. For me I fear I'd lose my self-confidence if I couldn't drink at a party for example. Even a family BBQ, I enjoy it much more when I've had a few. Do any of you find that (the psychological side) to be true?


You raise an interesting question(s) that don't sit well with the drift of this thread.

You mention psychology and "heavy drinker" so there may be two questions to discuss? For myself I'd add habit.

I respond because what you say resonates with me. I once went 2.5 years

"Dry" and only started again on holidays. Since I've gone back to "full time" I have regularly questioned why. Yes I do enjoy social occasions more and enjoy the taste but as someone above said it's years since I saw the end of a box set series. During lockdown it's been a bottle of wine a day with no hangover or weight gain. (As discussed on another thread it may also be affecting my ablutions and possibly the drive to get more things done 'after the yardarm...)

're the heavy drinking my reading around the subject suggests that the danger sign to look out for us not that you never miss a day, but that once you start it becomes increasingly hard to stop. some people can easily skip days or weeks but once they have a sniff they're off. The odd night of "going large" isn't necessarily a bad thing, but if it happens more than you'd like you have the warning signals. Of course alcohol come with health warnings and only you know what heavy means. "Excess" can be dangerous on its own. 

So the big questions for me are why do I do it and is it giving me the life I want. Need a plan but each evening for some reason I seem to put one off...

The timing of this thread is fortuitous as I have a 5 day course of antibiotics to start following 2 weeks of post lockdown celebrating birthdays. 5 days to come up with that plan and see if I Get more out of life with planned dry days.


----------



## JhnBssll (5 Jun 2021)

I've really come out of myself since I stopped. I had believed I 'needed' a drink inside me at social gatherings but I've slowly learned that it was confidence sober-me was lacking, not booze. I'm a real pain in the arse now  I largely drank through habit; 3 or 4 pints a night through the week and 9 or 10 on a Friday and Saturday didn't seem too bad at the time but sounds terrible in retrospect  In reality I guess I was bored, and meeting my mates at the pub every night seemed a reasonable excuse. I tried to keep up going every Friday for a few pints of diet coke but haven't been down for a few years now, it would be nice to start it up again and see some friendly faces but I'm worried I don't have anything in common with them anymore.

Once or twice a year I'll walk past a pub garden and there'll be someone sat outside in the sun with a pint and a fag and I'll get a tinge of jealousy but it doesnt last long


----------



## Pale Rider (5 Jun 2021)

I was lucky in that the reason I gave up alcohol was because I genuinely lost interest in it.

I had a plan to replace beer with whisky, but lost interest in that as well after a couple of months.

My only concern is my former hankering for booze could return as easily as it left.

But, the whisky interregnum aside, I've been more or less tee total for best part of 10 years so now.

I say more or less because I will still allow myself a drink, but I can't recall having one for many months.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Jun 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Since going TT I've said goodbye to my more genial, sociable, alter ego. I'm far less affable now and probably grumpier and ruder than I was with a few drinks inside me.


I was never a cheerful drinker. I would be ok to start with, but soon the artificial chirpiness would leave me and after that I would become more and more morose. Somebody asked me once why I drank if it made me feel so depressed. I didn't have a good answer to that question, but it didn't put me off.


----------



## All uphill (5 Jun 2021)

Milzy said:


> Had a garden party on Sunday. 2 day hang over & feel so depressed. It’s evil stuff. It’s hard to stick to 2 or 3 when everyone’s knocking it back. I’m certain it’s only legal to stop boot legging.


That was why I stopped. I found it much easier to drink nothing than to just have one. I also learned quickly that drinking 8 cokes in an evening was seriously worse for me than eight wines or beers!


----------



## cookiemonster (5 Jun 2021)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I’m 7 years and 4 months without tea or coffee.



Is that possible!? 😱


----------



## stephec (5 Jun 2021)

All uphill said:


> Well done!
> 
> Three years for me. Don't miss it or the things that go with it (hangovers, pubs, big supermarket bills). _*Now I need to reduce my chocolate habit!*_
> 
> I can't imagine going back.


You do know that you can sometimes take things too far?


----------



## All uphill (5 Jun 2021)

stephec said:


> You do know that you can sometimes take things too far?


Thanks, you are correct. I'm passing by Lidl tonight for supplies!


----------



## yo vanilla (18 Aug 2021)

Well done Pete!


----------



## yo vanilla (18 Aug 2021)

kayakerles said:


> Sugar is really a hard one, especially since everything has sugar in it these days. Sugar = more carbs, which I attempt to watch.



This is true. IDK quite how it is in the UK, but in USA everything has added sugar. On top of that, normally about twice as much as necessary. And if not sugar, an artificial sweetner. In the most unlikely of things too... like lunchmeat? Really? I like to say 9/10 things at the grocery store are junk and I just don't buy them.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Aug 2021)

yo vanilla said:


> Well done Pete!


Thank you. I'm still Teetotal 👍


----------



## Retread (18 Aug 2021)

Sipping a nice bourbon while reading this thread.....


----------



## Chief Broom (1 Oct 2021)

Haven't had a drink for 27 years


----------



## jowwy (1 Oct 2021)

12yrs for me…..and dont miss it one bit


----------



## Saluki (1 Oct 2021)

I didn’t drink alcohol for well over twenty years, then had wine from time to time for about 4 years. Decided just over a month ago to just stop, so I did.
A friend is doing ‘no beer for a year’ as a personal challenge, so decided to keep him company.

I do rather like the alcohol free alternatives, especially the Cerocero zero alcohol gin. I like the taste, but not the effect of gin.


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (13 Oct 2021)

At the age of 55 I have decided to call it a day, for my sake and those around me. I didn't think I had a drink problem, after all I never drank at home and only went down the pub a couple of nights a week. The issue for me is when I start I am like a dog off the leash, I find it hard to stop, I could drink eight pints and not think anything of it. I have suffered with anxiety and depression most of my life, and alcohol makes it so much worse.

I am in my first week and I feel irritable, anxious and depressed, more so than normal. Apparently this is quite normal and hopefully this will abate over the next month or so.

I have come to a point in my life where I want to address the causes of my depression and anxiety, and I know that can never happen whilst I am drinking alcohol.


----------



## Stephenite (14 Oct 2021)

VelvetUnderpants said:


> At the age of 55 I have decided to call it a day, for my sake and those around me. I didn't think I had a drink problem, after all I never drank at home and only went down the pub a couple of nights a week. The issue for me is when I start I am like a dog off the leash, I find it hard to stop, I could drink eight pints and not think anything of it. I have suffered with anxiety and depression most of my life, and alcohol makes it so much worse.
> 
> I am in my first week and I feel irritable, anxious and depressed, more so than normal. Apparently this is quite normal and hopefully this will abate over the next month or so.
> 
> I have come to a point in my life where I want to address the causes of my depression and anxiety, and I know that can never happen whilst I am drinking alcohol.


How many days, or nights, has it been?

I remember in my twenties thinking I can't go for more than 10 or 12 days without a drink. Nowadays, it's much less than that.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Oct 2021)

VelvetUnderpants said:


> At the age of 55 I have decided to call it a day, for my sake and those around me. I didn't think I had a drink problem, after all I never drank at home and only went down the pub a couple of nights a week. The issue for me is when I start I am like a dog off the leash, I find it hard to stop, I could drink eight pints and not think anything of it. I have suffered with anxiety and depression most of my life, and alcohol makes it so much worse.
> 
> I am in my first week and I feel irritable, anxious and depressed, more so than normal. Apparently this is quite normal and hopefully this will abate over the next month or so.
> 
> I have come to a point in my life where I want to address the causes of my depression and anxiety, and I know that can never happen whilst I am drinking alcohol.


When I gave up smoking, numerous years ago, it was almost the same as becoming teetotal. It was the thought of not doing it than the actual thing of abstaining.

I don't know how you are financially, but I calculated that a years saving on alcohol payed for my new Brompton..

Good luck with it your abstinence.


----------



## Jody (14 Oct 2021)

Dwn said:


> I pretty much gave up booze in my mid -20s. I had never really liked the taste of either beer or spirits, and like many young men, I drank to get drunk rather than because i enjoyed it. The hangovers killed it for me, and I haven’t missed it at all.
> 
> Harder to shift the bad habits that I enjoy!



Snap.


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (14 Oct 2021)

Stephenite said:


> How many days, or nights, has it been?
> 
> I remember in my twenties thinking I can't go for more than 10 or 12 days without a drink. Nowadays, it's much less than that.



It's my first week of giving up alcohol for good. I didn't drink every day, maybe twice a week, but I would binge drink which is probably worse. I want to call it a day to improve my mental health as well as physical health.


----------



## icowden (14 Oct 2021)

Jody said:


> Snap.


For me it was more about drinking to fit in. My friends all drank but didn't want to be buying me a glass of coke. Eventually a friend introduced me to Archers and I began drinking, although I've never enjoyed being drunk or tipsy. I drink now, but more out of habit I think than genuine enjoyment, although a nice Aspalls goes well with a pie, and I love a little glass of Stags Breath. Sometimes I find a really nice red wine that I could drink all night, but don't as I really don't enjoy the loss of balance and the attendant hangover.

I can go many days between having a drink though. I think some of it is about personality and what kind of kick you get from alcohol. Personally - I get no kick from champagne...


----------



## Jody (14 Oct 2021)

If it's fess up time, I'll admit to never liking the taste of almost any alcohol and like you it was more fitting in and enjoying the ease of interactions when a little lubrification was applied. The hangovers just weren't worth the night before so decided to stop on principal. I never drank on a regular basis anyway. It's probably been 7-8 years since I last touched any.

Must admit though I really liked the feeling of being tipsy/drunk.


----------



## Drago (14 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> As the title says...
> Conscious decision a year & a day ago to stop drinking alcohol.
> I'm not sure if I feel actually any healhier, but I've certainly lowered my intake of useless calories, and saved maybe £1,500
> 
> I can honestly say that I haven't missed it, (apart from, possibly, today when a nice bottle of wine, sat out in the sunshine might have been nice!)


Well done Pete. I raise a glass to your success!


----------



## All uphill (14 Oct 2021)

VelvetUnderpants said:


> At the age of 55 I have decided to call it a day, for my sake and those around me. I didn't think I had a drink problem, after all I never drank at home and only went down the pub a couple of nights a week. The issue for me is when I start I am like a dog off the leash, I find it hard to stop, I could drink eight pints and not think anything of it. I have suffered with anxiety and depression most of my life, and alcohol makes it so much worse.
> 
> I am in my first week and I feel irritable, anxious and depressed, more so than normal. Apparently this is quite normal and hopefully this will abate over the next month or so.
> 
> I have come to a point in my life where I want to address the causes of my depression and anxiety, and I know that can never happen whilst I am drinking alcohol.


I wish you well!

My sons and I all suffered depression and anxiety for years. My younger son linked those feelings to very moderate alcohol consumption and cut out alcohol at 21 years old. I followed suit and gradually felt the benefits. 

I wonder if some of us just don't cope well with alcohol?

I've been dry now for four years and have bought two lovely new bikes with the money saved!


----------



## NorthernSky (15 Oct 2021)

All uphill said:


> I wish you well!
> 
> My sons and I all suffered depression and anxiety for years. My younger son linked those feelings to very moderate alcohol consumption and cut out alcohol at 21 years old. I followed suit and gradually felt the benefits.
> 
> ...


quit at 21! seriously, i was just getting started, no, really!! well done 
drank furiously for years beyond that age  
have quit now so better late than never for me


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (16 Oct 2021)

Today was going to be by first big test staying off the beer. 

I was planning to go to Aston Villa Vs Wolves. Football and beer have been a marriage made in heaven for me. 

That's now not happening I put my back out this morning and can barely walk, so no risk of me giving into temptation.

Every cloud has a silver lining


----------



## Drago (7 Nov 2021)

Im going to quit alcohol, but I'll be using the COP26 method...


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Nov 2021)

Drago said:


> Im going to quit alcohol, but I'll be using the COP26 method...
> 
> View attachment 616871


In 2050 I will be 2 years off getting a telegram from King Harry & Queen Megane.. 
I might have a drink, then, out of desperation.


----------

